# Setting up backup server



## c0fe (Sep 6, 2015)

I am familiar with Linux, CentOS to be specific but I really can't find any reliable guides on the best way to setup a local backup server to a server. That is I have one server that utilizes OpenVZ container technology and I want to back them all up at a specific frequency automatically to a local FreeBSD server. Can this be done and what would be the best way?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Sep 6, 2015)

Have you already ruled out the possibility of replicating your old backup method? There's a chance backup program of choice is in the ports tree...


----------

